
Uber's air taxi vision isn't amazing it's dystopian - empressplay
https://www.theage.com.au/national/uber-s-air-taxi-vision-isn-t-amazing-it-s-dystopian-20190612-p51wze.html
======
spunker540
And the first computer ads were showing a dystopian world where the rich can
converse on expensive computers about how poor everyone else is who doesn’t
have one and can have unlimited access to information while the poor live in
isolation.

New things tend to be expensive—it’s pretty rare for any new technology or
standard of living to become universally available from day one. This is true
of tvs, radios, computers, fridges, air conditioners. I can’t see why
helicopters are any more dystopian when they become more available.

------
throwawayduck
Disclaimer: I work for Uber.

> Michael Kaine is national secretary of the Transport Workers’ Union.

When the author has such a strong conflict of interest, the byline really
should be at the top of the article and the conflict of interest be spelled
out loud and clear for the reader before they start reading. Anything else is
journalistic malpractice.

